

The Epiphany Behind a Bootstrapped Startup - plehoux
http://blog.conferencebadge.com/post/41714990991/the-epiphany-behind-a-bootstrapped-startup

======
rachelbythebay
This sounds really familiar. Like... someone else did this same thing about
three or four years ago, based on the same sort of need. Am I just imagining
things, or is this an old post?

Edit: wow, I managed to find it. It was right here on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2222522>

------
adambenayoun
Philippe - sounds like a neat idea. I wish you lot of luck. I love the UI,
it's clean and very intuitive. I personally didn't like how the pricing page
is going over the website itself as you scroll down.

------
akimc
Really good idea, I think a lot of organizations will benefice of this !

A.

------
JiPi
Awesome design, comprehensive (and cheap) pricing...interesting!

------
MasterT
Good job !!! Super clean UI ! Thumbs up, this is Masterpiece !

------
phildionne
Are you shipping printed badges yet?

~~~
plehoux
Yes, everything is up and ready.

------
gregsadetsky
Congrats on the launch!

~~~
plehoux
tks!

------
tristanlabbe
Great idea!

------
j15e
Props

------
bchhun
congrats !

